# 2014 Wilier GTS Build



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

I am excited to share my almost ready to ride, new ride. Began my cycling habit about 7 years ago and this is my first "build". My LBS will actually be putting it together, but this is the first time putting together all the components. List is as follows:

2014 Wilier GTS frame, fork, seatpost (sourced from Switzerland)
Shimano Ultegra 6800 11sp group (Purchased from U.K.)
3T Rotundo bars (Ebay)
3T Arx-Pro Stem 
2013 Boyd Vitesse Wheelset (Boyd Cycling)
Continental 4000s tires (ProBikeKit)


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks awesome. Enjoy the process and the finished product!


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

Great looking bike,mines in the mail!


----------



## Duane Behrens (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice bike. If you have the room and a few tools, I hope you'll one day consider assembling such a project yourself. You'll learn a great deal, you'll gain a great deal of confidence, and we'll be even happier for you. 

Meantime, enjoy your new bike!


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

Finished product. Looking forward to Spring.


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

Duane Behrens said:


> Nice bike. If you have the room and a few tools, I hope you'll one day consider assembling such a project yourself. You'll learn a great deal, you'll gain a great deal of confidence, and we'll be even happier for you.
> 
> Meantime, enjoy your new bike!



Honestly wish I had more mechanical aptitude. I know how to do some things. I always do better when I can work with someone.


----------



## 2UpDuc (Jan 26, 2010)

*So how is it after a full season of riding??*

So you have had it for a full season,, how was it? Give us a break down of the overall ride and how better or worse it is compared to what you had before. Trying to find one myself.


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

2UpDuc said:


> So you have had it for a full season,, how was it? Give us a break down of the overall ride and how better or worse it is compared to what you had before. Trying to find one myself.


I rode the new bike just over 3K miles this season and I have to say that it is an excellent handling frame. I am tired of the typical bike cliches but will say that it is stiff and climbs and descends very confidently. So the other road bike I ride is a Motobecane LeChampion Ti and I really like it as well. It is just smooth as silk. Very sublime. Also a very nice frame, but I ended up riding it only a handful of times. 

You can buy the frame from BellatiSport.com if you are interested in building your own bike


----------



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

When I had my first mountain bike built, the mechanic let me hang around and watch. After that I started buying tools and have taught myself how to work on my own bikes. 

Oh, and nice bike.


----------

